# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > برنامه نویسی موبایل در Delphi >  مشکل نمایش انیمیشن در دلفی فایکرمانکی توکیو 10.2

## majidbestgame

با عرض سلام و تبریک عید سعید فطر خدمت همه دوستان گرامی
امروز دلفی نسخه توکیو را نصب کردم و متوجه شدم که در نمایش انیمیشن ها مشکلاتی وجود دارد، به عنوان مثال اگر یک imageviewer داشته باشیم و خاصیت bitmap آن را با یک tbitmaplistanimation بخواهیم یک انیمیشن ساده داشته باشیم،اگر تصویر مورد استفاده transparent باشه بکگراند سیاه میشود و توی برخی از دیوایس های اندروید کاملا فریز میشود و انیمیشنی در کار نیست
سایر افکت ها و انیمیشن ها هم همیشه با مشکل همراه هستند و حتی در برخی موارد فرم اصلی کاملا سیاه است، این مشکلات فقط روی پلتفرم اندروید مشاهده میشود، نرم افزار تولید شده با دلفی توکیو را روی بسیاری از گوشی های اندرویدی تست کردیم و همگی این مشکل را داشتند
در صورتی که وقتی از دلفی برلین استفاده می‌کنیم هیچ مشکلی در نمایش انیمیشن ها وجود ندارد
برای هر دو نسخه از sdk یکسان و api25 استفاده میکنم
آیا از دوستان کسی نسخه دلفی توکیو را نصب داره که تست کنه که این مشکل وجود داره یا شاید اشکال از ویندوز و یا نسخه دلفی ما هست
در زیر تصویری از مشکل ذکر شده ضمیمه میکنم

آپدیت: یک پروژه ساده را به عنوان نمونه ضمیمه کردم که دوستان در صورت امکان در نسخه 10.2 توکیو برای آندروید کامپایل و تست کنند و نتیجه رو در همین تاپیک بگن
 پیشاپیش از دوستان عزیز کمال تشکرو دارم بابت وقتی که گذاشتین

----------


## majidbestgame

با تغییر و آپدیت ویندوز از ویندوز هشت به ویندوز ده، دانلود فایل iso rad studio از سایت embarcadero و دانلود مجدد sdk از گوگل همچنان مشکل با پر جاست، دوستان لطفا این پروژه ساده را تست کنید،و یا اگر راه حلی برای این مشکل به نظرتان میرسد راهنمایی بفرمایید

----------


## nice boy

> با تغییر و آپدیت ویندوز از ویندوز هشت به ویندوز ده، دانلود فایل iso rad studio از سایت embarcadero و دانلود مجدد sdk از گوگل همچنان مشکل با پر جاست، دوستان لطفا این پروژه ساده را تست کنید،و یا اگر راه حلی برای این مشکل به نظرتان میرسد راهنمایی بفرمایید


این باگ در نسخه توکیو هست. در Patch جدیدی که دادند این مشکل رفع شده
June_2017_RADStudio_10_2_Android_patch

----------


## majidbestgame

آپدیت:
لینک دانلود این پچ ها در سایت downloadly.ir قرار داده شده که کارشون واقعا عالی بوده، منتها الان مشکلی که داریم اینه که وقتی میخوایم این هات فیکس ها و پچ ها رو نصب کنیم به مشکل میخوره و پیام Update subscription has expired or is invalid! به هنگام نصب نمایش داده میشه، آیا این پچ روی نسخه ما که نسخه ک.ر.ک شده هست قابلیت نصب دارد؟ممنون و متشکرم

آپدیت: با جستجو در اینترنت متوجه نحوه پچ کردن و رد کردن اون خطا و نصب موفقیت آمیز April_2017_RADStudio_10_2_Hotfix شدم در صورتی که نصب june 2017 هم با موفقیت انجام بشه در همین تاپیک اطلاع رسانی میکنم که اگر سایر دوستان به این مشکل برخوردند، خیلی اذیت نشن

----------

